# update in WW grow



## CedarTree (Jan 21, 2005)

hello whos left of the fourm!!!!!  
for those out there heres the updeate on these 4 hydro bushes i just finshed drying. i got a total of 25 oz from all of my babies and a quick hitting high 
alot of science data came as well
plant #1 WW topped no times; produced 5 oz of smokeable buds (pine cone weight was 26 grams)
plant #2 WW topped 1 time; produced 8 oz "                         "(pine cone weights 12-15 grams)
plant #3 ww toped 2 times produced 10 oz  "                         ' (pine cone weights was 7-10 grams)
plant #4 toped 3 times; produced 7 oz of smokeable buds
(pine cone weights was 1-7 grams
all are "Deep water cluture" and had an 1000W hps for light. 
nutrents used, flora series (3 part) 
light time used for vegi: 14h/on 8h/off
light time used for flowering:12/on 12/off
light time used for : last 2 weeks of flowering: 11on/ 13off

Receved an exclent rating from 1o of my friends
I could do better nextime ( ive upgraded my floor to reflective vinyl

things I needed to inprove: the floor i had before wasent reflective so i lost alot of light, i have torn out the carpet and replaced it with reflective wite vinyl so the light will reflect back onto the bottom of the plants when i do "overgrow" thus making the lower brancges receve more light for more flower production. The chart above refected my work for the next

this fourm is going somewhere else i feel, i cant upload anymore of my pictures any more, very restrictive upload size the smallest i got is 75 kb


----------



## MarPassion (Jan 22, 2005)

Cedar


> this fourm is going somewhere else i feel, i cant upload anymore of my pictures any more, very restrictive upload size the smallest i got is 75 kb



Ok, i have a look at the max picture size, i thought is was bigger then that though.


----------



## MarPassion (Jan 22, 2005)

Yes, you were right, max file size was 20kb, i have updated that to 200kb which should be ok i think.

Cedar, you don't like this board?


----------



## Ad1 (Jan 22, 2005)

So cedar you think plants should be topped once or twice? or were the plants that gave more of bud just stronger? 

As for the new forum, its good that you can post more than one pic in each post.


----------



## Weeddog (Jan 24, 2005)

looks like if you top twice, that would bring the largest yield.  i toped one twice and grew it out to harvest 10 oz off that plant.

nice posting your results like that.  i can clearly see that i want to start topping mine twice.   

great harvest cedar,  and its white widow too.  i know your lovin that.


----------



## CedarTree (Jan 25, 2005)

oh yea.... this stuff was loaded with crystals and had a really good fast high and every time I packed myself another bowl i got even higher.....  

I havent made up my mind yet about the layout of the threads but I think ill explore more about it before i really make a decision(I havent explored the possibilites). im upset about that i lost my really good rating in the previous one(mana) and now it says im a junor member  (Im a fricken pro!).I havent had any problems yet with leaving a thread. im posting a picture to test the new size limit.... 

Take note : the plant that is in front was topped 2 times (3 stalk) wile the one behind was topped 1 time 2 stalk, the buds where so heavy that all i had to is bend the bitches over a little bit with my finger tips very carefully and minimal......and the colas turned into pinecones that where very wide because it flowered sideways  there was a bunch more pinecones that didnt make it into the picture because they where hanging to the floor those weighed 6 grams each dried  

I found that topping at least one time is defentily a must for water bucket growers. I dont recomend that soil growers to do this unless they have had a control biased on a few other "experements" topping is 2 times is optional. the thing is that every time you top the stem dubbles, I have a current set up now with master kush and i toped it 2 times.... not 3. that is you top only one after the stalk split in 2 to get 3 stalks. 4 stalks from topping 3 times creates too many smaller branches that block the light from reaching the center of the plant where the biggest buds may develop. I do train my plants like a bonsai and make the bud grow up from side brantches. thus promoting 80% more light to the lower center of the plant. 

i started a chronic bonsai a month ago and its doing very well..... i have it flowering at 7 inches high now but the plant is 8 inches long... i will post a picture when it is fully budded and manicured.   its sort of an top secret devlopment im trying to figure out. 

I want my avatar back!! it wont let me have one!!


----------



## MarPassion (Jan 25, 2005)

I have added some avatars.


----------



## Ad1 (Jan 25, 2005)

So when is the best time to top?

My plants are not very tall, but have started to grow new sprouts. Should I top once during vegetative and again after going 12/12?


----------



## MarPassion (Jan 26, 2005)

It's better to cut of all the low branches until you have left about 4 - 5 branches in total. It also depends a little how many plants you have in the space but by cutting off your lower branches you want have those small buds in the end and all the energy goes to the top buds which in turn will turn out bigger. 

This works great every time I have done it and it saves you a lot of work in the end when curing them.

I won't top the plants really, because it will take them longer to grow. Every time you top it will have to start growing from the beginning. 

I know you get some more buds but it really isn't producing more buds for you.


----------



## CedarTree (Feb 16, 2005)

when I top my plants it must be done right after the 2nd node appears on an seedling..... that way the brantches that duble out of that one node will become 2 thick trunks, not before  (will make the base trunk to short thus no space to use an training method and no buds will be made in the center) not after node # 2 because it will make the trunk way to thin and it will topple over when the buds at the top get fat and heavy. mainly you want to keep the seedlings short as posible using an MH bulb(optional but proven for right after germanation)


----------



## gqone333 (Mar 8, 2006)

awsome plants dude,keep us posted


----------



## ftw2012 (Mar 8, 2006)

i bet its all smoked by now...lol


----------



## Weeddog (Mar 8, 2006)

ftw2012 said:
			
		

> i bet its all smoked by now...lol


I'll bet your right...


----------

